# Der schwarz matte Thread



## MaM1800 (10. April 2009)

Postet mal eure schönen schwarz matten bikes!


----------



## steppenwolf712 (10. April 2009)

yeah, black is beautiful, yeah !!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chief70 (11. April 2009)

Mein AMS125 Customaufbau


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (11. April 2009)

Mein AMS 100 Pro



Mein LTD Race Custom Aufbau



Mein Reaction Custom Aufbau


----------



## biker1967 (11. April 2009)

Hat einer von euch eins bei dem auch die Kurbel schwarz ist?


----------



## S-type (11. April 2009)




----------



## IceCube79 (11. April 2009)




----------



## wurzelhoppser (11. April 2009)

Mal meins in schwarz. Rot war gestern.















Jetzt noch nee schwarze Race-Face Deus xc dann bin ich fertig.


----------



## maybrik (11. April 2009)

Schwarze Kurbel wurde gewünscht? Bitte, bitte

Grüsse


----------



## MaM1800 (12. April 2009)




----------



## Racer87 (13. April 2009)

Sehr schöner Thread hier, grad weil nicht gelabert wird. Hier mal meins.
So wars neu: 





und so is es jetzt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (16. April 2009)

hier mal meins, hoffe es funktioniert mit dem bild (habs nämlich noch nie gemacht )


----------



## stereotom (17. April 2009)

Schöner Thread...


----------



## Spiderbein (19. April 2009)

Der Thread ist ein Traum...

Vorbau und Lenker kommen bald ab, dann wieder was schwarzes dran:


----------



## stereotom (19. April 2009)

@MaM1800:

Dein Bild loadet und loadet und ....


----------



## zenodur (23. April 2009)




----------



## marco_m (23. April 2009)

Es gibt einfach Dinge im Leben die müssen *schwarz* sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spiderbein (24. April 2009)

zenodur schrieb:


>




schaut sehr gut aus  

ist das ein 18 zoll?? oder 16? die neuen stereos wirken so super klein durch dieses dreieck zw. sitzrohr und oberrohr...


----------



## MPK (24. April 2009)

*vorher:*




*nachher:*


----------



## biker1967 (24. April 2009)

und immer noch keine schwarze Kurbel am Bike Immer nur diese LX und XT-Kurbeln....Warum sind die nicht schwarz???


----------



## k-nipser (24. April 2009)

Hi - hier ist mein leicht modifiziertes AMS PRO von 2007 

Grüsse,
Uwe


----------



## maybrik (24. April 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> und immer noch keine schwarze Kurbel am Bike Immer nur diese LX und XT-Kurbeln....Warum sind die nicht schwarz???


 

Weiter oben hab ich eine schwarze kurbe, Pechschwarz


----------



## biker1967 (25. April 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Weiter oben hab ich eine schwarze kurbel, Pechschwarz



Das ist in dem Thread hier bisher das einzige Bike, welches komplett schwarz ist...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (25. April 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Das ist in dem Thread hier bisher das einzige Bike, welches komplett schwarz ist...


Falsch silberne Gabel,mein FreundOder so nur silberne Kurbel.


----------



## der_fry (28. April 2009)

Na dann will ich auch mal




und das der kleinen


----------



## zenodur (30. April 2009)

Spiderbein schrieb:


> schaut sehr gut aus
> 
> ist das ein 18 zoll?? oder 16? die neuen stereos wirken so super klein durch dieses dreieck zw. sitzrohr und oberrohr...




das ist ein 18 zoll!

gruß


----------



## trek 6500 (30. April 2009)

..mal meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (30. April 2009)

hier meins :


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (14. Mai 2009)

Bevor der schöne Thread ganz verschwindet hier mein ZweitAMS:



Wird bei jedem Wetter auf dem Arbeitsweg genutzt deshalb die Shockblades.


----------



## lolo-bike (14. Mai 2009)




----------



## Dommes84 (14. Mai 2009)

Mein Stereo:


----------



## rhodes (14. Mai 2009)

leider nur handybild


----------



## Fury (16. Mai 2009)

wenn es sauber ist sieht es so aus...


----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. Mai 2009)

Wenn mein Custombau fertig ist werde ich als schwarze Kurbel wahrscheinlich die Hone drin haben. Nur meine Gabel wird weiß werden  (Neben schwarzer Krone und schwarzen Tauchrohren 8) )


----------



## 5er (17. Mai 2009)

Mein AMS125


----------



## freddy_walker (17. Mai 2009)

AMS Pro 2004-2005-2006-2007-2008 (mit jährlichen Anpassungen...)





Gruß, F.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (17. Mai 2009)

Das erste in komplett schwarzem Kleid. Hat ja lange gedauert...


----------



## zeKai (19. Mai 2009)

Mein Stereo k18 in 22" variante.


----------



## the me (30. Mai 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Wenn mein Custombau fertig ist werde ich als schwarze Kurbel wahrscheinlich die Hone drin haben. Nur meine Gabel wird weiß werden  (Neben schwarzer Krone und schwarzen Tauchrohren 8) )




Hab mir ne Aerozine verbaut; und auch sonst auf schwarz geachtet (sogar bei den Standrohren!!); sogar den Käfig vom Schaltwerk hab ich eben noch schwarz lackiert; dann hab ich diesen Thread entdeckt -> perfekt!!
Mein Fritzz wird auch bald kommen; versprochen!! Einziges Manko: bei mir is rot dabei ...!!


----------



## Curston1976 (7. Juni 2009)

So, noch was schwarzes


----------



## CubeAMSComp2005 (7. Juni 2009)

zeKai schrieb:


> Mein Stereo k18 in 22" variante.


22" ...  Verrätst Du mal, was für ein Sattel da drauf ist?

So, hier meins:



Der Rahmen war bis vor kurzem ein Weißer...deshalb noch der alte Sattel. Habe mich jedoch sofort mit dem neuen Rahmen angefreundet. Und dank der Geometrie sehen die 22" trotz Allem recht kompakt aus.

Gruß, C.


----------



## Spiderbein (7. Juni 2009)

dürfte ein fizik gobi sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crisu023 (7. Juni 2009)

hier mein 3 tage altes bike ;-)


----------



## crisu023 (7. Juni 2009)

hier nochmal: hinten mein cube ltd 2009 und dahinter das in ganz matt gehaltene cube ltd 2008


----------



## jonniewalker (9. Juni 2009)

Da fehlt noch n Fritzz


----------



## jonniewalker (9. Juni 2009)




----------



## jonniewalker (9. Juni 2009)




----------



## maybrik (9. Juni 2009)

```
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/378331"][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/1/3/7/1/_/large/IMG_1845.JPG[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MilkyWayne (11. Juni 2009)

auch meins soll hier nicht verschont bleiben


----------



## ChristophC (11. Juni 2009)

Und hier mein neues Spielzeug - macht einfach mächtig Laune.

Nur ne schwarze Kurbel sollte noch drann...


----------



## the me (15. Juni 2009)

Und meinz:










cheers


----------



## Pistolero (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ja ist ja alles schön matt schwarz!!!!!...
aber wie bekommt ihr den Rahmen wieder richtig sauber, finde, dass die Oberfläche nicht einfach zu säubern ist....

Grüße Pistolero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crisu023 (15. Juni 2009)

Pistolero schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja ist ja alles schön matt schwarz!!!!!...
> aber wie bekommt ihr den Rahmen wieder richtig sauber, finde, dass die Oberfläche nicht einfach zu säubern ist....
> 
> Grüße Pistolero




die oberfläche meines cubes lt 09 is so richtig schön rau. putzen? wir wollen ja damit im gelände umgurken und nicht ständig putzen.

geht mit wasser ganz normal ab, vorteil von dem schwarzmatt, das es nicht so heikel ist und nicht so anfällig auf kratzer ist.

meines is vom weekend so richtig doll zugesaut!


----------



## kinschman (15. Juni 2009)

so sieht mein neues Cube aus:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MilkyWayne (15. Juni 2009)

the me schrieb:


> Und meinz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du sagmal was hast du eigentlich für griffe verbaut? suche aktuell gute schraubgriffe -.-


----------



## kinschman (15. Juni 2009)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> du sagmal was hast du eigentlich für griffe verbaut? suche aktuell gute schraubgriffe -.-



die sehen so aus wie die original Cube-Griffe (die auch bei meinem neuen Fritzz dabei waren).

Da ich lieber Syntace-Griffe anfasse, habe ich die Cube-Teile direkt demontiert.
Kannste fürn 5er plus Versand haben.


----------



## 2FLER (15. Juni 2009)

beitrag löschen, da scheiss-foto. besseres kommt die tage. gruss


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Juni 2009)

mattschwarz-Thread? Na dann hier eben auch nochmal


----------



## wurzelhoppser (18. Juni 2009)

So hab auch mal ein paar neue Fotos vom Schwarzen.


----------



## EagleEye (18. Juni 2009)

Mein erstes Cube






und mein neustes


----------



## ssirius (22. Juni 2009)

Für mich gibts eigentlich keine Alternative zu Black Anodized.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxracingshox (22. Juni 2009)

@ Wurzelhoppser: welche Hope Bremsanlage hast du verbaut? sind das die  Tech X2?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. Juni 2009)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> @ Wurzelhoppser: welche Hope Bremsanlage hast du verbaut? sind das die  Tech X2?


Ja sind die Tech X2, mit 183mm Scheiben.Gruss


----------



## Racer87 (22. Juni 2009)

Mein Raction mal wieder:


----------



## Master | Torben (22. Juni 2009)

Ich auch, ich auch


----------



## Andreas Hecht (23. Juni 2009)

sind zwar nicht die besten Bilder,aber sie sind schwarz


----------



## 2FLER (23. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_fry (23. Juni 2009)

@Master | Torben

Ist das ne schwarz lackierte XT Kurbel oder eine andere?


----------



## fatz (23. Juni 2009)

der_fry schrieb:


> @Master | Torben
> 
> Ist das ne schwarz lackierte XT Kurbel oder eine andere?


der schraube nach, wuerd ich sagen deore.........


----------



## KGBKamikaze (23. Juni 2009)

shimano hone...?


----------



## biker1967 (23. Juni 2009)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> shimano hone...?



Nö, Saint<2008


----------



## the me (23. Juni 2009)

Die alte SAINT, ganz eindeutig!! (Steht auch drauf ...!!-)


----------



## Master | Torben (23. Juni 2009)

Ich bitte euch  natürlich eine Saint  danke an die letzten zwei Vorredner


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (24. Juni 2009)

Kleines Update am Reaction. Gabel, Sattel, Rocket Ron


----------



## Master | Torben (24. Juni 2009)

Und wieder sieht man das Shimano die XT-Kurbel endlich auch mal in schwarz bringen sollte - das würde noch ne Ecke besser aussehen


----------



## the me (24. Juni 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Und wieder sieht man das Shimano die XT-Kurbel endlich auch mal in schwarz bringen sollte - das würde noch ne Ecke besser aussehen



Definitiv!! "Der scharz matte Thread" - und bestimmt 90% silberne Kurbeln ... schade ...


----------



## 2FLER (25. Juni 2009)

FARBE: MATTSCHWARZ (kommt auf dem miesen handyfoto nicht rüber).
aber SO siehts mit CUBE-decals aus...

ich liebe MATTSCHWARZ. 
DAS obige CUBE hatte ursprünglich ne andere (häßliche) farbe, die ich nicht mochte (nein, nicht "doppelt gemoppelt": es gibt auch häßliche farben, die ich irgendwie trotzdem mag). 
lackierung hab ich selbst gemacht.  
sogar die reflektorstäbchen stören mich überrhaupt nicht - im gegenteil: ich find sie eigtl. sogar ganz stylisch...
hat jmd. ne idee, was ich noch verbaueN bzw. ändern könnte?

grüsse

2FLER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2FLER (25. Juni 2009)

p.s.: hier im thread sind z.t. echt superschöne BIKES..*schwärm*...
mir fällt aber auch auf, dass gewisse teile - speziell die kurbeln - oftmals NICHT auch schwarz sind, was ich pers. schade finde. so komplett in schwarz siehts meist noch n tick besser aus..


----------



## biker1967 (25. Juni 2009)

2FLER schrieb:


> hat jmd. ne idee, was ich noch verbaueN bzw. ändern könnte?



Ja, da gibts einiges:
-Sattelgestell schwarz
-Schaltwerk (ein 770er XT)
-Zwischenringe und Abschlußkappe am Vorbau noch silber!
-Bremsen (Alivio/Deore sind schwarz)

Und auf meiner Seite siehste ein komplett schwarzes AMS.


----------



## biker1967 (25. Juni 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Und wieder sieht man das Shimano die XT-Kurbel endlich auch mal in schwarz bringen sollte - das würde noch ne Ecke besser aussehen



Schade das sie die Hone aus dem Programm genommen haben.
Jetzt muß man entweder Truvativ oder Race Face nehmen damit man schwarze Kurbeln am Bike hat. FSA kenn ich mich nicht aus...

Hatten ja ne Zeitlang schwarze Kurbeln im Sortiment in den 90ern. Aber wieder abgeschafft.

Würde mich mal interessieren welches Eloxal dem Schuhkontakt widersteht


----------



## Master | Torben (25. Juni 2009)

Die Hone wäre zwar eine Alternative - aber die ist auch etwas schwerer als z.B. die XT.

Die SLX könnte man ja auch in Betracht ziehen (ist ja ohne Kettenblätter genauso schwer wie die XT) aber die ist leider nicht durchgängig 'gleich' schwarz sondern hat diesen Farbwechsel der mir nicht wirklich zusagt


----------



## biker1967 (25. Juni 2009)

das die SLX auf der Vorderseite blank ist, verhindert hier den Farbabrieb wie er an den anderen schwarzen Kurbeln mit der Zeit passiert. Schon klever gemacht Brauch man nicht die teure XTR zu kaufen wg. der Optik


----------



## crisu023 (25. Juni 2009)

wegen der diskussionen um die schwarzen kurbeln.
mich zipft stylmässig auch ein wenig an, das die kt kurbeln nicht soo doll aussehen.

naja alles schwarz matt und die kurbel so mattes alu, fad.
bin am überlegen ob ich diese kt kurbel nicht in schwarz matt spraye.
hätte da so nen motorlack in mattschwarz, der echt supergutes zeug is. hält bombenfest.

nur kann man dann eben nicht mehr das shimano xt lesen. aber wär ja ********gal 

wenn ich mir jemals ne andere kurbelgarnitur kaufen würde dann wieder shimano, xt oder xtr.

race face definitv zu teuer und auch teilweise schwer und fsa the same
ok klar es gibt race face carbon kurbeln die super aussehn aber da kauf ich mir um die kohle ein zweites rad zum herumcruisen


----------



## powerbar__ (25. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meins.
Und zum Thema Kurbel: Ich hätte da gerne ne SLX dran, ich glaub das würde gut passen


----------



## 2FLER (25. Juni 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Ja, da gibts einiges:
> -Sattelgestell schwarz
> -Schaltwerk (ein 770er XT)
> -Zwischenringe und Abschlußkappe am Vorbau noch silber!
> -Bremsen (Alivio/Deore sind schwarz)



hi!
ok, ich werd mich die tage mal dran machen, ein paar dinge zu "schwärzen"...wie gesagt: das rad hatte ursprünglich ne andere farbe. habs aufgrund meines begrenzten budgets gebraucht gekauft und dann meinen vorstellungen angepasst. hätte ich das von beginn an aussuchen können, hätte ich fast alles in schwarz genommen.
aber 1-2 farbtupfer möcht ich schön noch platzieren..quasi ale EYECATCHER...
greets


----------



## 2FLER (25. Juni 2009)

@powerbar: sehr schön finde ich auch deinen kettenstrebenschutz..ist lenkerband, oder? (ohne brille tu ich m ich langsam schwer damit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powerbar__ (26. Juni 2009)

Ja, das ist das Lenkerband, welches diese Carbon-Optik besitzt. Hat mir damals gleich noch mein Händler drauf gemacht.
Ich finds besser als die Neoprensachen und v.a. es hält deutlich mehr aus


----------



## 2FLER (26. Juni 2009)

powerbar schrieb:


> Ja, das ist das Lenkerband
> Ich finds besser als die Neoprensachen und v.a. es hält deutlich mehr aus



jo, was mir daran sehr gut gefällt, ist die flexibilität: neopren ist zwar auf z.t. flexibel, aber bei dickeren streben hat man n problem...ok, es gibt die dinger noch in XL, aber lenkerband ist schon cooler..hast du das evtl. noch zum ranzoomen? würd das carbon-band gern mal im detail sehen..überlege mir nämlich grad ne alternative zum neopren-ding...
greetz


----------



## volki3 (27. Juni 2009)

Gude.

Na, dann will ich auch ma!!!











Gruß Volki


----------



## FunkyStarDeluxe (29. Juni 2009)

Meine neues kleines Schwarzes


----------



## monkey10 (22. August 2009)

Wiederbelebungsversuch eines wunderschönen Bilder-Threads 

Mein *CUBE AMS 125 *(Custom):
















Mehr zu meinem Aufbau [klick mich]. Neu sind Sattel (Selle Italia SLR T1) und Grips (Ergon GA1-L).

LG


----------



## the me (22. August 2009)

So, nachdem nun endlich die letzten Teile wie Innenlager, Sattelklemme, Lenker, Sattel, Bremsen, Aheadkappe usw. eingetroffen sind, will ich mein mattschwarzes Fritzz in (vorerst) endgültiger Version auch in diesem Thread mal posten:





















mehr Bilder gibts im Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mighty_Eyck (25. August 2009)

So hier ist das Bike meiner Freundin und meins


----------



## pinocchi0 (26. August 2009)




----------



## Bergaufbremse (2. September 2009)

[C


----------



## Themeankitty (16. September 2009)




----------



## Themeankitty (16. September 2009)




----------



## Themeankitty (16. September 2009)

Mein Reaction (2008)   18"   K18


----------



## monkey10 (16. September 2009)

Nochmals mein Cube-AMS-Custom...






diesmal mit schaltbarer Kettenführung (Blackspire Stinger), dafür leider ohne Kindshock i-900-R (ist gleich am ersten Urlaubstag eingegangen).

LG


----------



## m.rr (16. September 2009)

Hi, hier auch noch mal mein Stereo 











LG
Michael


----------



## Spiderbein (18. Oktober 2009)

Bisher:






Seit 1 Woche:





Natürlich wieder Schwarz


----------



## wurzelhoppser (18. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein Würfel in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxracingshox (18. Oktober 2009)

Hast du da die tech X2 dran? Reicht die fürs stereo? Sieht auf jeden Fall schick aus. 
Gruß Max


----------



## Amspro (19. Oktober 2009)




----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. Oktober 2009)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Hast du da die tech X2 dran? Reicht die fürs stereo? Sieht auf jeden Fall schick aus.
> Gruß Max


Ich würd sagen ja ,für meine Fahrkünste allemal.Bin damit im Sommer in Saalbach-Hinterklemm gewesen ,inklusive 5 Gondeltour über 5000hm Bergab und sie hat mich nicht im Stich gelassen.Würde sagen wenn mann sehr oft Bikepark fährt wär wohl eine Tech x4 sinnvoll .Gruss


----------



## maxracingshox (19. Oktober 2009)

Perfekte Auskunft! Danke, ich bin nämlich drauf und dran mir ne Hope zu kaufen, wusste aber nicht ob an meinen Würfel Ne x2 oder X4 dran soll. Viel Spaß und Ride on!
Gruß Max


----------



## maxracingshox (19. Oktober 2009)

Ups- ich meine natürlich M4


----------



## mille1963 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hier mein AMS Pro


----------



## lolo-bike (21. Oktober 2009)

schönes bike.


----------



## Stingscale (21. Oktober 2009)




----------



## zeKai (21. Oktober 2009)

schick. was sind das für Bremszüge bei deiner marta? Wollte an meine auch neue Züge dran machen aber wenn dann in weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stingscale (21. Oktober 2009)

*goodridge* stahlflexleitungen, gibts auch in weiss, steht nur auf schwarz goodridge--goodridge--goodridge drauf und das hat mir nicht gefallen.
vorsicht aber mit der bremsleistung und dem bremsweg. brauchte zwei ausfahrten um mich daran zu gewöhnen inzwischen gibt es für mich aber keine alternativen.


----------



## zeKai (21. Oktober 2009)

ah danke. ja ich sehe gerade was du meinst. Das mit der schrift macht das alles kaputt :/




Najo dann lieber stahlflex in stahlfarbe.


----------



## Master | Torben (22. Oktober 2009)

Alligator hat meines Wissens auch Stahlflexleitungen im Angebot - auch in bunt


----------



## HH_1964 (23. Oktober 2009)

the me schrieb:


> So, nachdem nun endlich die letzten Teile wie Innenlager, Sattelklemme, Lenker, Sattel, Bremsen, Aheadkappe usw. eingetroffen sind, will ich mein mattschwarzes Fritzz in (vorerst) endgültiger Version auch in diesem Thread mal posten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi - schaut ja geil aus. Wollte auch schon lange mal etwas "Farbe" reinbringen. Die roten Teile sind klasse. Wo bekommt man den farbige Sattelklemmen etc. Für nen Tipp wäre ich dankbar. Servus


----------



## Stingscale (23. Oktober 2009)

Tune oder Salsa von anderen würd ich die Finger lassen


----------



## kube (28. Oktober 2009)

Thread wiederbelebt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Crasher (28. Oktober 2009)

Jaa, er lebt noch!

Mit den Fotos bin ich noch am üben.








Blick in die Fränkische.



Im Hintergrund das Walberla


----------



## trail_fuchs (28. Oktober 2009)

the me schrieb:


> So, nachdem nun endlich die letzten Teile wie Innenlager, Sattelklemme, Lenker, Sattel, Bremsen, Aheadkappe usw. eingetroffen sind, will ich mein mattschwarzes Fritzz in (vorerst) endgültiger Version auch in diesem Thread mal posten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat sich der Umbau auf Hope gelohnt?! Hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken an meinem Fritzz gespielt...
wäre über ne Antwort dankbar


----------



## Fury (10. November 2009)

HH_1964 schrieb:


> Hi - schaut ja geil aus. Wollte auch schon lange mal etwas "Farbe" reinbringen. Die roten Teile sind klasse. Wo bekommt man den farbige Sattelklemmen etc. Für nen Tipp wäre ich dankbar. Servus



von Hope in high end qualität was leistung und optik angeht und zwar in dieser reihenfolge!

fürs stereo gilt (in widerspruch zu Stingscale): von tune und salsa sind die finger zu lassen!


----------



## monkey10 (11. Januar 2010)

Wiederbelebung eines schönen Threads...






...bei dem wirklich nur Bikes gepostet werden


----------



## maxracingshox (12. Januar 2010)

Schönes Bild! Wirklich!


----------



## Master | Torben (12. Januar 2010)

fury9 schrieb:


> fürs stereo gilt (in widerspruch zu Stingscale): von tune und salsa sind die finger zu lassen!



In Punkte Sattelklemme - definitiv nein!

Hatte bisher eine CarbonTI Klemme am Fritzz und jetzt wie an allen Bikes zuvor den Tune Würger - ein Traum!


----------



## LAforce (12. Januar 2010)

Kurze Pause ....


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Januar 2010)

....


----------



## Unze77 (25. Januar 2010)

Cube Stereo...


----------



## Fury (25. Januar 2010)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> In Punkte Sattelklemme - definitiv nein!
> 
> Hatte bisher eine CarbonTI Klemme am Fritzz und jetzt wie an allen Bikes zuvor den Tune Würger - ein Traum!



So wars ja nicht gemeint... Klar, Tune und CarbonTI sind top - wenn man damit umgehen kann! nu is aber gut mit offtopic...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponydieb (3. Februar 2010)

So, hier ist meins....


----------



## maybrik (3. Februar 2010)

Hat sich zwar nix dran mehr geändert aber ich mag mein ams








auch im winter


----------



## wurzelhoppser (27. Februar 2010)

Mal Gabel in Schwarz ,Reifen in Schwarz ,und Schrauben in Schwarz geändert.Obwohl ich doch noch gerne eine ganz schwarze Kurbel hätte.












Grüsse aus dem Ruhrpott


----------



## Beorn (2. März 2010)

Es geht doch nix über schwarz!


----------



## biker1967 (5. März 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Mal Gabel in Schwarz ,Reifen in Schwarz ,und Schrauben in Schwarz geändert.Obwohl ich doch noch gerne eine ganz schwarze Kurbel hätte.



Sei froh das die SLX-Kurbel dort, wo man mit den Schuhen/Hosen vorbeistreift, keine Farbe hat. Sonst müßte man jedes Jahr nachlackieren


----------



## thomasf (5. März 2010)

Reaction 2008


----------



## kube (6. März 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (6. März 2010)

@wurzelhoppser : ..wenn du die slx verkaufen möchtest , meld´dich bei mir .. suche eine ... greez , k.


----------



## Ralle. (6. März 2010)

ich hab auch zwei matte im Chop sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralle. (7. März 2010)

hier mal eins von meinen


----------



## nobs (7. März 2010)

Hi, 
für alle die mein Fritzle noch nicht kennen


----------



## biker1967 (7. März 2010)

Ralle. schrieb:


> hier mal eins von meinen



Das is aber kein Cube!


----------



## Freeeeak (8. März 2010)

Einen Oldtimer hätte ich noch zu bieten..


----------



## Demo888 (22. März 2010)

So hier mal meins 09er Fritzz!
Zwar im Keller aber so wie es aussehen soll , nicht sauber


----------



## Route66 (29. März 2010)

Sooooo,

hier endlich mal meins.
Vom matten Schwarz sieht man zwar fast nix, aber...






fährt sich jedenfalls astrein 

Jetzt noch ne KS950 rein und es ist komplett 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (29. März 2010)

sehr geil! sagmal fährst du 200/180 oder 180/160 kann des grad nicht so einschätzen..


... zwar sieht man vom mattschwarz nicht soo viel, dafür aber sehr viel von artgerechter haltung


----------



## Route66 (29. März 2010)

Hi,



Eck1992 schrieb:


> sehr geil! sagmal fährst du 200/180 oder 180/160 kann des grad nicht so einschätzen..


das is ne alte Hope M4 mit 185/165.
Hab ab er schon ne 2. 185er hier liegen und sobald die hintere Scheibe runter ist kommt die dann mit nem Adapter drauf.



Eck1992 schrieb:


> ... zwar sieht man vom mattschwarz nicht soo viel, dafür aber sehr viel von artgerechter haltung


Yeah, Kraichgau/Stromberg im Winter/Frühjahr ist halt mal wie im Sumpf, besonders wenn die Holzmacher auch noch im Wald unterwegs sind... 

Greez


----------



## RSR2K (30. März 2010)

Hi,

@Route66 was für ein Sattel ist das Selle SLR?


Mfg


----------



## Route66 (30. März 2010)

Hi,

ja, SLR XP, superbequem und dabei noch leicht.

Hier mal ne grobe Teileliste:
Rahmen: Cube Stereo 18" 2007 (als Rahmenset inkl. Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und Sattelstützenklemme)
Dämpfer: Fox RP23
Gabel: RS Pike 454 Air U-Turn 110-140mm
Lenker: Ritchey WCS 660mm 25,4
Vorbau: Hope 90mm 0°
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z1.5*) mit Hope HeadDoc
Schalthebel und -griffe: SRAM X.9 Gripshift
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0
Umwerfer: Shimano XT E-Type
Kurbel+Kette: Shimano XT
Kassette: SRAM PG990 rot
Pedale: Shimano PD-M540
Bremsen: Hope M4 V185/H165 Mod. 2003
LRS: custom Hope PRO 2, Sapim CX-Ray, Mavic XM819 UST 
Reifen v/h: Schwalbe Albert 2,25 UST, Jimmy 2,25 UST
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Sattelstützenklemme: Syntace Superlock
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP

*) der Steuersatz wird bei nächster Gelegenheit noch gegen den Hope StepDown getauscht, evtl. auch Reset...

Ich denke, insgesamt ein guter Kompromiss aus Stabilität und Gewicht für diese Gegend hier.
Für den Biker reichts allemal 
Evtl. gönne ich mir noch mal ne KS i950 dazu

Gruß
Marko


----------



## RSR2K (30. März 2010)

Hi,

alles klar,Danke!

bezüglich Steuersatz schon mal über Acros nachgedacht,günstiger und leichter als z.B der Reset.


mfg


----------



## IceCube79 (3. April 2010)

Geb hier auch noch meinen Senf dazu........
Aus dem Serienzutand ist nur noch der Rp 23 übrig.


----------



## Edmonton (4. April 2010)

Hier mein Stereo, mit neuen Teile.





Die Formula "One" flog runter, sie hatte mich schon die ganze Zeit geärgert. 
Jetzt ist ne Avid Elixir R dran. Ich hoffe das sie ihren Druckpunkt hält.


----------



## Route66 (13. Mai 2010)

*aus der Versenkung zieh* 


Update !










[/URL][/IMG]



Greez


----------



## Tintera (14. Mai 2010)

Egal welche Farbe das Rad hat... nur schwarz muß es halt sein





Ich habe noch eines...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Mai 2010)

Tintera schrieb:


> Egal welche Farbe das Rad hat... nur schwarz muß es halt sein...


 
Da kann ich ja nun auch endlich seit 1 Woche mit dienen....
Den "Hardtail-Anteil" hier wieder ein wenig erhöhen.....




Scheint ja auch wirklich Super zu Gefallen....das "Matte Schwarz" ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elixir79 (16. Mai 2010)

Mein´08 Stereo.....
Bild von gestern..





Leider nur Handycam


----------



## Stoppelhopp (16. Mai 2010)

Mein Lastenesel für den Weg zur Arbeit... sehr zuferlässig. Allerdings hier noch mit Racing Ralph, der musste dem Marathon Surpreme weichen.


----------



## MilkyWayne (16. Mai 2010)

schönes stereo (auch wenn mich der dreck an den trinkflaschen iwie nerven würde)

und auch ein schöner mattschwarzer lastesel, der so aussieht, als würde er seinen job wirklich gut tun 

hab auch mal ein kleines bildchen von meinem schwarzen gemacht, so wie er aktuell im flur steht (und ich würde sagen er wird artgerecht behandelt ^^)


----------



## Stoppelhopp (16. Mai 2010)

Das Bild von Dir Eck hat irgendwie was künstlerisches...

Sehr sehr schönes Bild!


----------



## MilkyWayne (16. Mai 2010)

dankeschön  joa ist auch seit langem mal wieder ein bild vom würfel das mir gefällt  ... werde das mehr oder weniger gleiche bild demnächst auch nochmal in freier wildbahn versuchen, dann stört der hintergrund vielleicht nichtmehr so arg


----------



## tonig. (17. Mai 2010)

ich reihe mich dann auch mal ein

hier mein radel:


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Mai 2010)

schaut sehr "nett" aus 

hier nochmal ein bildle von meinem


----------



## tonig. (19. Mai 2010)

@spurhalter

geiler Gedanke, dass mit der statue. auf die knie, vor dem CUBE !!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Mai 2010)

tonig. schrieb:


> @spurhalter: geiler Gedanke, dass mit der statue. auf die knie, vor dem CUBE !!!


Genau:  for Cube.... - danke für die positive Rückmeldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonig. (19. Mai 2010)

poste noch von mehr von solchen netten bilder, dann gibts noch viel mehr nette worte.

ich muss morgen auch ma wieder auf toue und ein paar pics machen.
hab schon so viele schöne stellen hier bei uns gesehen. konnte mich nur noch nicht zum anhalten überwinden. 
naja, wird schon.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. Mai 2010)

Hier mal ein eins von meinem Würfel einmal nicht ganz schwarz und einmal ganz in schwarz.






Bis die Tage


----------



## tonig. (19. Mai 2010)

mit schwarzen rädern siehts besser aus. 
meiner meinung nach.

und natürlich auch schneller, schwarz = schnell. 
he he, sagt man bei uns so.


----------



## powerbar__ (22. Mai 2010)




----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Mai 2010)

ich habe auch endlich mal die buntischen Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernt, aber schneller bin ich dadurch leider nicht geworden   Das Radl auch nicht, völlig erschöpft lehnt es hier am Zaun:


----------



## siropu3005 (24. Mai 2010)

Hab da auch noch eins:





Cube AMS 125 The One 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFun (29. Mai 2010)

Kurz nach dem Kauf... natürlich wird es artgerecht behandelt und ist nun mattbraun


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. Mai 2010)

ordentliche sattelüberhöhung!


----------



## NoFun (30. Mai 2010)

Stimmt  aber ist nun tiefer  ziehmlich schnell gemerkt das das so nicht geht, trotz 1,95m ..


----------



## bjoern.badst (1. Juni 2010)

Da möchte ich auch mal meinen Beitrag leisten...


----------



## BobTheBuilder (5. Juni 2010)

Das nervige rot-weiß am Rahmen und der Poplock an der Reba kommen als nächstes weg.


----------



## lolo-bike (6. Juni 2010)

ich finde das rot eigentlich als kontrast ganz gut. hab das gleiche bike, und hatte auch schon die gleichen gedanken. noch ist meins orginal.


----------



## maxracingshox (6. Juni 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> schaut sehr "nett" aus
> 
> hier nochmal ein bildle von meinem


 

Hi ist das nicht in der Wetterau???


----------



## MilkyWayne (6. Juni 2010)

in der wetterau? nee des ist im schönen unterfranken 

achja hab mal ein neues bild von der umgebung um den altmühlsee mitgebracht


----------



## tonig. (8. Juni 2010)

@ Eck1992

schönes bild.
satte farben.

bearbeitet oder gute cam?


----------



## Büüche (8. Juni 2010)

Und wo in Unterfranken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (8. Juni 2010)

@ tonig: ich hatte meine spiegelreflex dabei (pentax k100d super mit Tamron 28-75 f2,8) und nachträglich noch minimal bearbeitet (an den farben aber eig garnichts (in photoshop sättigung auf +3 oder so) (wohl gemerkt das geht  bis +100^^)

@Büüche: wo in unterfranken? landkreis würzburg  also genauer war das afaik in rottendorf


----------



## Bymike (8. Juni 2010)

Na gut, dann mach ich auch mal wieder mit 






Und eins noch:


----------



## Tintera (8. Juni 2010)




----------



## tonig. (25. August 2010)

na!?! 
lebt hier noch einer in diesem thread??? is ganz schön still geworden.


----------



## AlittleR2D2 (25. August 2010)

Dann schieb ich mal mein Schwarzes auch hier rein ! Ist aber auch viel Grau dabei bei meinem neuen Cube LTD CC !


----------



## EagleEye (26. August 2010)

na dann hier mal meine letzten Umbauten an meinem LTD


----------



## Route66 (26. August 2010)

Hi,

hier mal mein aktueller Stand: 






[/URL][/IMG]

Die i950 ist einfach geil  
HR müsste mal neu....

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Frigo (27. August 2010)

Noch ziemlich bunt


----------



## Bymike (27. August 2010)

Ohne felgenaufkleber ist die Optik dann noch ein Stück besser. 
Schaut dann einfach cleaner aus. Aber ist ja geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (27. August 2010)




----------



## erzer (27. August 2010)

..das ist mein Baby, frisch geputzt schön matt....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. August 2010)

gaaanz oben auf einem Gipfl (Stoanamandl) mit Blick auf die verwolkten Dolomiten und kurz vor einem traumhaften Trail runter ins Tal! 
Leider habe ich versäumt, noch mehr Beweisfotos zu machen (vom mattschwarzen!)


----------



## Bymike (28. August 2010)

steve81 schrieb:


>



Die Gabel fetzt!


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2010)

dann zeig ich hier auch mal meinen schwarz matten Hobel




Bahnhofsschlampe

hier das anständige Bike


----------



## joergenson (12. September 2010)

Sers Joergenson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid89 (12. September 2010)

Sieht klasse aus


----------



## Route66 (12. September 2010)

High,



Route66 schrieb:


> HR müsste mal neu....


Wartungsarbeiten 

Alt -->> 




Neu -->> 





Es steckten nur 2 Dornen im alten Pneu, trotzdem dank UST fast kein Luftverlust  

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Unze77 (13. September 2010)

Dann von mir auch mal wieder ein kleines Update...


----------



## tonig. (13. September 2010)

wer  ist stärker?


----------



## Beorn (13. September 2010)

Die Frage ist eher: Wer ist schneller und wendiger.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. September 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Dann von mir auch mal wieder ein kleines Update...


Schickes Schwarzes - aber wegen so einer "Isostar" bin ich mal übel hier angezählt worden  Gibt auch preiswert "passendes" Zubehör 
Gerade für "Schwarze" - nur mal so als Beispiel:

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubeho...de-france-bio-trinkflasche-600-ml/230158.html

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/trinkflaschen-halter/cube-allmountain-bottle/222199.html

Letztlich Deine Entscheidung...aber bei dem Bike....ist so wie Audi Q 7 fahren aber drinnen ´nen Kassettenradio haben ;-)


----------



## Unze77 (13. September 2010)

Ich hab genug andere Flaschen, aber die Isostar nehm ich am meisten her, is einfach die Beste.
Da unterscheiden wir uns dann wohl, denn was andere sagen is mir aber so was von Wurscht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. September 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> ....denn was andere sagen is mir aber so was von Wurscht...


Und das ist auch gut so  
War ja auch "nur" mal so ´ne Feststellung wegen der einstigen Parallelen  
Ich persönlich dachte ja immer - die Dinger (Isostar) sind einfach Preiswert & andere Flaschen eben viel Teurer. 
Da wär´s mir auch Wurscht gewesen....zumal ich die Isostar-Flaschen noch zur Genüge aus Fitness-Studio-Zeiten "über" hatte. 
Da es aber im richtigen Leben auch "preiswerte" und farblich passendere Flaschen (nunmehr für´s Bike) gibt - habe ich die Iso-Star doch so langsam nach und nach verbannt ....das Auge fährt doch mit, irgendwann sollte man so eine Flasche halt weg tun - und preislich wie gesagt ist es auch egal. 
Wollte Dir also nix bevormutteln tun und machen, sondern nur "verhindern", dass Du in Bezug auf Flaschenpreise ebenso unkundig bleibst, wie ich Doofi es einst war....sorry dafür.
Werde nun immer nur Dein "schönes Bike" bewundern....und die Flasche so was von außer Acht lassen  
Und das mit dem "was Andere sagen" ...... musst Du nun wirklich keinem mit ´ner Cane-Creek-Krücke am LTD vorhalten


----------



## tonig. (15. September 2010)

die anwort is ja wohl klar... das klene schwarze!!!
hehe...


----------



## jammerlappen (19. September 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/745153


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedal41 (24. September 2010)

Hello !
Ganz neu The One 2010.

Gruesse,


----------



## schummi (1. Oktober 2010)

Soo, hier mal meine beiden guten Stücke. Eins für den Weg zur Arbeit...



... und eines nur zum Spaß haben.


----------



## monkey10 (4. Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir vor dem großen Umbau noch ein paar aktuelle Fotos vom AMS über den Wolken (Grenze lag bei ca. 2000hm):


im Uphill-Modus (Sattel raus, Gabel rein, VRO lang, Dämpfer +2 bar) 






im Trail-Modus für die Querung (Sattel etwas rein, Gabel raus, VRO kurz)






im Bergab-Modus (Sattel rein, Gabel raus, VRO kurz, Dämpfer -2 bar, Reifen etwas Luft raus)






Zeit für Foto da der Speci Enduro Kollege ein Panne hat






Wieder Zeit für ein Foto, da sich der Ironhorse Kollege das Schaltwerk abgerissen hat (jaja 180mm verleiten zum Schnellfahren auf Kosten der Linie)





Meine Kindshock hab ich übrigens nicht aus Gewichtsgründen für diese Tour ausgebaut, sondern weil ich dadurch den Sattel fast 4cm weiter versenken kann.

LG


----------



## acid89 (4. Oktober 2010)

@monkey10: 

Starke Fotos 
Wie zufrieden bist du mit den Syncros Felgen? Welches Modell hast du bei dir drauf? 



Gruß acid89


----------



## monkey10 (4. Oktober 2010)

acid89 schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist du mit den Syncros Felgen? Welches Modell hast du bei dir drauf?



Syncros DS28 auf DT Swiss und Hope Pro II. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden was Preis/Leistung/Funktion/Gewicht betrifft.

Trotzdem wird demnächst ein 1650g LRS bei mir ankommen. Mein LRS steht dann also günstig zum Verkauf


----------



## monkey10 (13. Oktober 2010)




----------



## tonig. (15. Oktober 2010)

krasse sache! schöne landschaft, wo du dar unterwegs warst. wo issen das?


----------



## monkey10 (16. Oktober 2010)

Im Land der Berge 

Hier noch eines von einem anderen Gipfel 






Genauere Angaben kann ich leider nicht machen, da es sich um sehr sensibles Gebiet handelt, bei dem das Biken eigenlich nicht erlaubt ist


----------



## littledevil (24. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonig. (24. Oktober 2010)

schick schick !!! 
stereo halt...


----------



## trail_fuchs (24. Oktober 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


>




hey sag mal wie hast du die KeFü befestigt?!


----------



## OIRAM (24. Oktober 2010)

*@ littledevil*
cooles bike 
was ist das für ne kurbel (2fach ?) und kefü ?

*hier mal mein´s...*


----------



## psx0407 (24. Oktober 2010)

so, bin nun auch mit einem schwarzen cube vertreten:






gruß.
psx0407


----------



## monkey10 (25. Oktober 2010)

Endlich sind die neuen Teile alle gekommen, ein paar Bilder von meinem Update:

Diesmal leider nicht mit so tollem Hintergrund, da zuhause ab 1000hm Schnee liegt





Zum Vergleich der alte Aufbau:





Wer findet die Neuerungen?


----------



## littledevil (25. Oktober 2010)

cupra_flo schrieb:


> hey sag mal wie hast du die KeFü befestigt?!



Die ist durch die Lagerschale geklemmt!
Mit bisschen feilen uns sägen hats gepasst.. 

So ne ISCG Adapterplatte sollte aber auch funktionieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (25. Oktober 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ littledevil*
> cooles bike
> was ist das für ne kurbel (2fach ?) und kefü ?



Danke!
Ist ne Race Face SixC Kurbel mit E13 DRS Führung (eigentlich für E-Type Umwerfer vom alten Stereo, habe ich aber gesägt/gefeilt bis es beim neuen auch gepasst hat!


----------



## littledevil (25. Oktober 2010)

psx0407 schrieb:


> so, bin nun auch mit einem schwarzen cube vertreten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Farbe!


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Oktober 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Endlich sind die neuen Teile alle gekommen...
> Wer findet die Neuerungen?



andere Frage: was hats denn tatsächlich gebracht? Bin der zeit auch am überlegen, was zu machen und da interessieren Zahlen natürlich ungemein


----------



## maxracingshox (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi, hat denn einer hier schon ein Stereo hpc? Bilder davon würden mich sehr interressieren.
MfG Max


----------



## monkey10 (26. Oktober 2010)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> andere Frage: was hats denn tatsächlich gebracht? Bin der zeit auch am überlegen, was zu machen und da interessieren Zahlen natürlich ungemein



Die Zahlen sind spektakulärer als das erwartete veränderte Fahrgefühl 

- LRS ist mit 1670g und breiteren ZTR Flow um 488g leichter und ist außerdem sehr steif weil handgespeicht. Umfang der Reifen jetzt 1cm größer!
- 10mm Schnellspannersteckachse statt normaler, ist steifer und 20g leichter (Steifigkeitsunterschied aber nicht bemerkbar)
- Revelation Team Air-UTurn mit 20mm-Steckachse hat nur 1866g und eine merkbare bessere Dämpfung (BBMoCo), ist jedoch etwas weniger steif als die deutlich schwerere Pike
- Sudpin III mit 399g sind leichter bei mehr Grip, Uphill erstaunlicherweise nicht wirklich eingeschränkt (vorher hatte ich die ausgezeichneten Wellgo D10)
- für alpine Touren brauche ich die Kindshock nicht, genieße aber eine um etwa 4cm größere Absenkung. Spart nebenbei 383g

Somit komme ich auf eine *Gewichtsersparnis > 1.700g* bei besserer (od. zumindest gleicher) Funktion. Durch die schmale Revelation statt der wuchtigen Pike wirkt das Bike jetzt eher wie ein Trailbike als ein Enduro.

Konnte bisher die Konfiguration erst bei einer echten Bergtour testen. Hätte mir das Fahrgefühl durch den Gewichtsunterschied extremer vorgestellt, wobei ich einfach einfach nicht am Limit bei 1.200hm bin (mehr ging nicht, da ab 1000hm Schnee). VR-Versetzen geht jetzt trotz der viel leichteren Front nicht viel leichter, trotzdem bilde ich mir ein, dass das Bike spielerischer und agiler ist.

In der alten Ausstattung hatte das Bike bereits > 15kg. Ob sich der Umbau gelohnt hat, wo ich mir jetzt doch einen Lightfreerider/Enduro leisten will, ist fraglich. Bei einer Schlüsselstellen musste ich leider feststellen, dass immer noch die Fahrtechnik das Limit ist - und das die neuen Pedale leider viel härter als meine Knochen


----------



## messias (26. Oktober 2010)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Hi, hat denn einer hier schon ein Stereo hpc? Bilder davon würden mich sehr interressieren.
> MfG Max



Da muss man tatsächlich ein wenig suchen, die mattschwarz eloxierten Carbonrahmen sind eine ganz seltene Spezies


----------



## messias (26. Oktober 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


>



Eieiei, was hier für schicke Teile rumfliegen 

littledevil, kannst du was zu der Gabel sagen? Ist das ne 2011er Float? Warum hast umgerüstet von der Lyrik und wie sind deine Erfahrungen?

Matze


----------



## Somnus (26. Oktober 2010)

Mache auch mal mit.





Anfangs konnte ich mich gar nicht mit der Farbe anfreunden, aber so langsam find ich's richtig geil! 

Wird noch so manches ausgetauscht die Tage. Hab's gerade erst seit ein paar Wochen.
Warte auf das verdammte Post-Päckchen.


----------



## littledevil (26. Oktober 2010)

messias schrieb:


> Eieiei, was hier für schicke Teile rumfliegen
> 
> littledevil, kannst du was zu der Gabel sagen? Ist das ne 2011er Float? Warum hast umgerüstet von der Lyrik und wie sind deine Erfahrungen?
> 
> Matze



Ne, noch besser, ist ne 2010er Van RC2 
Lyrik war sehr gut, deswegen wollte ich auch wieder Stahlfeder vorne.
Hab ich dann günstig bekommen, noch die Decals auf 2011er getauscht (schaut einfach besser aus als die blauen).


----------



## messias (27. Oktober 2010)

Schönes Ding, wie macht sich die Fuhre bergauf damit? Bergab braucht man wohl keine Fragen stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

messias schrieb:


> Schönes Ding, wie macht sich die Fuhre bergauf damit? Bergab braucht man wohl keine Fragen stellen


Wenn du mein Stereo meinst: dank absenkbarer Gabel von 150 auf 110 - kein Problem! 
Habe sie allerdings noch nicht absenken müssen - bis jetzt.

Klar, mein Reaction klettert ne Ecke besser, aber bergab ist das Stereo dafür ne unschlagbare Waffe!


----------



## messias (27. Oktober 2010)

Deins ist auch schön! 
Ich meinte aber den littledevil mit seiner nicht absenkbaren 160er Gabel.


----------



## sanwald81 (27. Oktober 2010)

So,dann stell ich hier auch mal mein 2009er Reaction in der aktuellen Konfiguration ein.
Hat hier wirklich einige Prachtexemplare


----------



## wurzelhoppser (28. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal meins.


----------



## littledevil (29. Oktober 2010)

Naja, bergauf geht schon.. hab ja die ganzen Spacer raus, von daher bin ich auch net sooo hoch 
Wenn recht steil wird muss man halt bissl kämpfen 

Bergab ist 



messias schrieb:


> Schönes Ding, wie macht sich die Fuhre bergauf damit? Bergab braucht man wohl keine Fragen stellen


----------



## Hook (3. November 2010)

Mein erstes Cube auf der ersten Tour. Fährt sich richtig gut, ausser:
Die Bremsen quitschen


----------



## psx0407 (3. November 2010)

@hook
schönes rad, schöner hintergrund mit den windrädern.  
aber was das strom kostet, die ganzen windräder am laufen zu halten...   

gruß.
psx0407


----------



## Somnus (3. November 2010)

Hook schrieb:


> Fährt sich richtig gut, ausser:
> Die Bremsen quitschen



Formula-Spielzeugbremse aus Spaghettihausen an board! Gewöhn dich an das Quitschen! 
Abhilfe schafft nur ne neue Scheibe! Zum Beispiel von Marta.


----------



## derAndre (3. November 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Formula-Spielzeugbremse aus Spaghettihausen an board! Gewöhn dich an das Quitschen!



Woher kommt die "Erkenntnis"? Ich hatte mit meiner rassigen Italianerin allen möglichen Ärger aber gequitscht hat sie nie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (3. November 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Woher kommt die "Erkenntnis"? Ich hatte mit meiner rassigen Italianerin allen möglichen Ärger aber gequitscht hat sie nie...



Woher die kommt?
Ich fahre den Schrott ein meinem Reaction! 
Absoluter Müll in meinen Augen! Ich hatte von hängenden und undichten Bremskolben / Bremszylindern bis hinzu nervigem Gequietsche alles durch!

Fazit: teure Leichtbaubremse, guter Druckpunkt aber die Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit ist grottenschlecht! Mein dealer meinte zu mir: "Schöne Bremse für eine oder maximal zwei Saisons"!
Quasi die Einweg-Wegwerfbremse! 

Jetzt wieder (meine erstes bike hatte auch Magura) mit Magura-Zangen an board - null Probleme in jeder Lage.


----------



## Pedal41 (3. November 2010)

Formula Spielzeugbremse......aber Hallo,ich hab doch wohl kein Schrott gekauft.

Bin Sie nun um die 300km gefahren und komm eigendlich sehr gut klar mit der Bremse.Das Surren ist so gut wie weg, Druckpunkt ist OK,super Bremskraft der Rest wird sich auf Dauer zeigen ob Gut oder Schlecht.

Gruss,


----------



## sanwald81 (3. November 2010)

Hallo, zum Thema "Formula Spielzeugbremse" muss ich auch mal mein Senf dazu geben. Ich fahre die K18 an meinem 2009er Reaction schon seit über 4000km unter anderem auch auf nem Alpencross dieses Jahr.
Was die Bremsscheiben angeht, stimmt das mit der Spielzeugbremse. Hatte mit den Originalscheiben auch echt Probleme (Quietschen übelster Sorte und Klingeln was nicht wegzubekommen war). Nachdem ich aber die Shimano-Scheiben drauf habe ist Ruhe. Mit diesen Scheiben ist die Bremse bei mir wie ausgewechselt. Sonstige Probleme hatte ich mit dem Teil noch nie.
Deshalb meine ich auch. So verkehrt kann das Ding nicht sein!


----------



## Somnus (4. November 2010)

Ist ja auch nur meine Meinung zu der Bremse!

Es ist ja schon bescheiden genug eine Bremse auf den Markt zu bringen, bei der man dann erst einmal die Scheiben tauschen muss, damit man nicht wegen Lärmbelästigung angezeigt wird.
Ärgerlich ist auch, das Formula dies sch****egal ist, weil der Selbe Mü** in 2010 und 2011 wieder an sämtlichen bikes verabaut wurde!!! 

Jedenfalls kommt mir keine Formula mehr ans bike.
Meine letzte Magura hält nun an meinem alten bike seit 6 Jahren, ohne Wartung, ohne Wechsel, ohne Schnickschnack!
Und die Magura an meinem neuen Stereo läuft auch absolut klaglos.


----------



## jammerlappen (4. November 2010)

Ich hab ne K18 am Reaction und ne RX am Stereo und meine Bremsen waren nie lauter, als die der anderen auf Tour und haben immer gebremst! Mittlerweile denke ich zwar, dass die Zeit der K18 langsam gekommen ist, aber sie bremst meinen Tatendrang auch seit vier Jahren...
Das Surren, was bei mir ab und an zu hören is, finde ich nebenbei irgendwie cool


----------



## napstarr (4. November 2010)

Das mit der K18-Scheibe kann ich nur bestätigen.
Erst nach dem Tausch auf zwei XT-Scheiben ist das Quietschen weg.
... und erst nach dem Montieren von Swissstop-Belägen kann man von einer brauchbaren Bremse reden.
Formula hat's damit geschafft dass sie mich als Kunden verloren haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (4. November 2010)

Hab auch die K18. Bremst zwar recht gut aber nevt mit ihrem dauerndem Klingeln. Wenn ich eine Bremse benutze darf schon mal ein quietschen oder surren zu hören sein, aber wenn ich nicht brems ist bitte Ruhe!
XT-Scheibe ist schon unterwegs, hoffentlich hilfts.


----------



## Unze77 (7. November 2010)

Ist das hier jetzt ein Bremsen Thread ???


----------



## messias (7. November 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Ist das hier jetzt ein Bremsen Thread ???



Nee:



Die weiße K24 da dran funktioniert übrigens ganz dufte 

(Jaja, scheiß Handyfoto, aber immer noch besser als Bremsgelaber)


----------



## monkey10 (30. November 2010)

Schnee jetzt auch in tiefen Lagen. Macht jedesmal wieder Riesenspass 











der Minion mit der 42er Super Tacky Mischung musste aber runter. Geht gar nicht bei den tiefen Temperaturen


----------



## Vasya-0072007 (19. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Somnus (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich würde gerne meine silberne XT-Kurbel (HT II) gegen eine gleichwertige schwarze Kurbel tauschen.
Weiß jemand ob es einen shop gibt, der lediglich Kurbeln verkauft?
Und falls es nur ein Set  (Kurbel, Blätter und Lager) gibt, welcher Hersteller neben Shimano (z.B. die Hone) passt auf mein  vorhandenes Lager (HT II)?

Die Hone scheint leider überall ausverkauft zu sein.

Gruß
Somnus


----------



## Chucknorman (29. Dezember 2010)

Schau mal in den Bikemarkt da ist zurzeit eine Shimano Hone Kurbel drin. Die schwarze XT ist nur an den Cube Rädern verbaut und nicht für den Aftermarket gedacht.
MFG Heiko


----------



## hype (31. Dezember 2010)

hallo,

hier mal ein par bilder von meinem weihnachtsgeschenk das ich mir selbst geschenkt habe. 
ist ein cube reaction race-alurahmen von 2011 mit einem custom-aufbau.
jetzt natürlich in der winterausstattung mit spikereifen usw.
ich hoffe euch gefällt es etwas.


----------



## messias (31. Dezember 2010)

Sehr feiner Aufbau.

Haarspaltermodus: Einzig der Spacerturm ist etwas zu hoch fuer die perfekte Optik. Und die Speichenreflektoren fallen zuminmdest auf diesen Bildern kaum auf.


----------



## hype (31. Dezember 2010)

messias schrieb:


> Sehr feiner Aufbau.
> 
> Haarspaltermodus: Einzig der Spacerturm ist etwas zu hoch fuer die perfekte Optik. Und die Speichenreflektoren fallen zuminmdest auf diesen Bildern kaum auf.



es kommt ja noch ein anderer vorbau und etwas breiterer (640mm oversize) dran. der vorbau liegt schon im keller, nur der lenker lässt noch auf sich warten. habe mit absicht 20mm spacer unterbaut um zu testen und nach und nach wenn nötig zu kürzen. denn was ab ist, ist ab. 
fahreigenschaften kommen bei mir nämlich vor der optik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (31. Dezember 2010)

hype schrieb:


> fahreigenschaften kommen bei mir nämlich vor der optik.



Loeblich, so sollte das auch sein. 
Das hier ist aber ein Optik-Thread, also wird auch die Optik beurteilt. Da musst du es dann aushalten, wenn (auf hohem Niveau!) mal ne Kleinigkeit bemaekelt wird 
Nimmt auch nix davon weg, dass das ein sehr schoener und stimmiger Aufbau ist - bitte also wieder Bilder einstellen, nach dem naechsten Umbau!


----------



## hype (31. Dezember 2010)

über diese kleinigkeit kann ich sehr gut drüber wegsehen.
na dann dir noch nen guten rutsch. wenn sich was am rad geändert hat, stell ich wieder bilder ein und bin mal gespannt was du dann meinst.

gruß


----------



## Ritschie (1. Januar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Schnee jetzt auch in tiefen Lagen. Macht jedesmal wieder Riesenspass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

